# diet to help implantation



## GD (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi ladies (and gents)

My girlfriend had our 3DT on Monday, I'm just wondering if any of you can give me any clarification on what and what NOT to eat and drink on the hope of implantation.

Thank you all.

GD


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi GD,

I heard avocados are supposed to be good for implantation. Brazil nuts are also good for anyone trying to get pregnant. My consultant just told me to eat a healthy diet and no uncooked meats during the 2ww. He also said not to lift anything heavy and to relax and take it easy. 
Good luck!


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,GD I would say away from alot of caffeine. As once your pregnant they advise not  drink alot of it as its not good for the baby. That was hard for me as I love cola and coffee, I just switched to Decaf, drink plenty of water that's supposed to be good. I also went on short gentle walks as its good to keep the blood flowing to the uterus, but nothing to strenuous. Good luck, hope you get a,bfp.xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

After a failed and successful transfer I can honestly say that there is no diet that will help implantation. If there was every clinic would recommend it. Just be healthy, enjoy food and eat as though you whare pregnant xxx


----------



## floozie_fay (Nov 10, 2015)

I generally stick to the pregnancy rules on the 2ww. No blue cheese sauce on rare steak.....

I guess it's a bit late now as you posted this on 1st December but if you want to eat to help with implantation you need to start before the ET. The best thing to do now is drink lots & lots of water -aim for 3l a day.
There's a lot of foods that help in different ways with preparing a body for pregnancy. Brazil nuts are fantastic for selenium which helps fight free radicals -recommended for both men & women when trying to conceive.
I'm not sure how it works with IVF, but normally eggs start getting ready about 3 months before they're released so starting then can have an effect on the quality of the eggs. I've been following the diet (not hard as most of it's normal for me) since July & for the first time in 4 EC's have a frostie!

I've got a huge long analysis of eating for pregnancy if anyone wants me to post it up?


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi flooziefay 

I'm posting on the off chance you have notifications on for this thread....I'm
Looking for some diet advice. Egg transfer today and hoping third time lucky and willing to try anything. If you still have it, if love your diet advice mentioned.

Thanks xx


----------



## floozie_fay (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Clairemariearan, I do have the notifications -I don't know how to turn them off for anything! 

I would recommend reading this article: http://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-diet
It's got lots of information on what nutrients your body needs for getting pregnant & what foods you can get them from.

Best of luck for your 2ww  

/links


----------

